# Strong Frames



## Hound Dog (Dec 4, 2005)

I'm interested in a Strong custom steel frame. I've done a good bit of research (via the net) and they seem to be the right wine and vintage for what I'm looking for. Any experience either working with them or with the frames?

Many thanks. Hound Dog


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*I have one*

I got from a teammate. nice stuff. well built. I'm still in the process of building it up.


----------



## msylvan (Feb 9, 2004)

*you'll love it...*

Hi Hound Dog,

I got my first Strong about five years ago. It was a cross-country oriented steel MTB frame, and pretty much kicked a$$! I had a great time on that bike, so I also got a steel road bike as well. I then got a Titanium jones and sold the Foco roadbike for a Ti Bad Boy that I'm riding now. I love it, but miss my Foco bike too! 

Now Carl's building a Northwest Style Steel MoFo hardtail for me that will be running a 6" Fork for an All-Mountain groove that's most appropriate in the Pacific Northwest. It'll run 2.5 tires, and have an integrated bottle opener. 

Give him a call and enjoy the process! He's a great guy.

Best,

Michael







Hound Dog said:


> I'm interested in a Strong custom steel frame. I've done a good bit of research (via the net) and they seem to be the right wine and vintage for what I'm looking for. Any experience either working with them or with the frames?
> 
> Many thanks. Hound Dog


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

Carl built me my first custom back in 2001. It remains one of my favorites. He's great to work with, builds an excellent bike and meets his commitments. You can't go wrong with Carl. I'd buy a second one from him in an instant (and actually have the intention to do just that.)


----------



## mickey-mac (Sep 2, 2000)

I bought a Foco bike from Carl in early 2001. It's my favorite bike by far in 20 years of cycling. Usually I start thinking about a new bike within 2-3 years, but I'm coming up on 5 and have no interest in anything else. Aside from the great ride, working with Carl on the build was a really gratifying experience. Even though we only communicated by phone and email, I felt like I developed a personal relationship with him. He's terrific at making suggestions without trying to cram his ideas down the buyer's throat. I'll go back to him in a heartbeat when I need a new frame.


----------



## abdou (Feb 18, 2006)

mickey-mac said:


> I bought a Foco bike from Carl in early 2001. It's my favorite bike by far in 20 years of cycling. Usually I start thinking about a new bike within 2-3 years, but I'm coming up on 5 and have no interest in anything else. Aside from the great ride, working with Carl on the build was a really gratifying experience. Even though we only communicated by phone and email, I felt like I developed a personal relationship with him. He's terrific at making suggestions without trying to cram his ideas down the buyer's throat. I'll go back to him in a heartbeat when I need a new frame.


Ask him to use columbus max tubes (Still the best you can find)


----------



## Phat&SlowVelo (Nov 27, 2004)

*Cant say enough..*

About Carl Strong, I'm no stranger to custom and Carl blew my expectations away. Awesome guy, awesome product, awesome experiance. I would not hesitate to have him build me another, in fact I plan on Carl building me another bike in the not to distant future. IMHO won of the best examples of an artisan builder there is, talent, knowledge, and he's in it for the craft. You will not be dissapointed. Go with Carl and sleep easy.


----------



## xdefx (Aug 25, 2005)

msylvan said:


> Hi Hound Dog,
> 
> I got my first Strong about five years ago. It was a cross-country oriented steel MTB frame, and pretty much kicked a$$! I had a great time on that bike, so I also got a steel road bike as well. I then got a Titanium jones and sold the Foco roadbike for a Ti Bad Boy that I'm riding now. I love it, but miss my Foco bike too!
> 
> ...


Do you have a pic of that new steel hardtail with the 6" fork on it? I am looking at having something similar built and would like to see what you did.....


----------



## xcmtbkr (Apr 18, 2002)

*Carl Strong has proven to me to of been a great choice....*

as my custom frame builder. All the reviews and comments posted herein and [mainly] on mtbr.com say it over and over.

Below is my custom Strong Ti 29er. L-O-V-E it!

Strong Ti road bike on order.....pictures to follow.


----------

